# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  المسلسل الكرتوني دانة الإماراتية - جديد

## rawaan

ترقبوا دانة في عطونا حق الليلة

فيديو كليب جديد للشخصية الكرتونية الإمارتية "دانة"

سيبث الكليب الكرتوني على كافة القنوات المحلية من 10 - 17 أ غسطس

تأليف وإخراج حنان غيث

أداء: أحمد البلوشي

ألحان: أحمد وحسام كامل

إنتاج: نادي ليتس أنيميت الإماراتي

شخصيات ظريفة تنضم للصغيرة دانة: رحبوا معنا ب: ريم أم عقوص، حميدان وعبيدان، الجد سيف، الجمل زعفران، الحمامة ود ود وهناك الكثير من المفاجآت
كليبات لشهر رمضان واليوم الوطني ومسلسل "شلة دانة" بالتعاون مع شباب وبنات الوطن يعطيهم العافية
نتمنى كل التوفيق لمخرجتنا أم دانة وشلتها 

www.danaandclick.com

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## ام رشوودي

يعطيج العافية

----------


## rawaan

شكرا على المرور

----------


## دلوعه حماده

\يعطيج العافية غناتووووو

----------


## جوهرة111

ما شاءالله

----------


## بنت الوطن

مشكوررررررررررررررررة أختي

----------


## الشموسى

مشاء الله الله يوفقكم والله انه احسن عن توم وجيرى وها الخرابيط

----------


## شوق الفجيرة

اوه صديقتي دانه هني 

عيل وين كليلك 
طبعا دانه شخصيه ابتكروها من السنه اللي طافت في اليوم الوطني 
وكان في نشيدة اسمها الوطن حب وسكن روووعه كانت 
كله ولا يوم تقول احبج اماراتي 
للمخرجه المبدعه حنان غيث 

بنترقبها

----------


## HUNNY

بالتوفيق

----------


## (CHANEL)

أنا بنتي وااايد تحب أغنية دانه مالت العيد الوطني كيف اقدر أحصلها لها 
لوسمحتي ممكن تساعديني 
وشكرا عهالموضوع

----------


## جمانه الامارات

اووووووووووووووو فضيع الكل اتجه للكرتون

----------


## أم خالد 75

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي،،

هاذي الشغلات و إلا بلاش..

مب مهند و نور!!

حلو لما يكون الإنتاج إماراتي..

----------


## سجايا_الروح

ربي يعطيييييييج العااافيه اختي

----------


## كيوت ومن

وااااااااااااو :Smile:

----------


## حمــده

بالتوفيج ان شاء الله

----------


## LDEHX

مشكووووووووووووووره

----------


## خبله وتخبل

مثكوره^^

----------


## اليازية2008

في اي وقت يعرض الساعة كم ؟

----------


## فلونهFLONA

الله يوفقها المؤلفه والمخرجه حنان غيث هي بصراحه بنت تستاهل كل خير

----------


## rawaan

شكرا على المرور

----------


## المبرقـعـه

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## عيـUAEـون

مشكورة حبوبة

----------


## cute me

الله يوفقهم ... 
وتسلمين اختي ...

----------


## $ شمة $

تسلمين حبيبتي ..

----------


## سارونة الكويتية

شكرا,,,,

----------


## reternback

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## شجون القلب

ما شاءالله

----------


## ريمهpretty

الله يعطيج العافية

----------

